# Are Surefire headlamps any good?



## Craig K (Aug 6, 2013)

What would you rate them out of 10?

I wanna buy one but i wanna get some feedback here before i decide to buy this light.

The model i am mainly interest in is the Minimus AA


----------



## cland72 (Aug 6, 2013)

My minimus vision has been great. 8/10 with two points subtracted for what, in my opinion, is too much weight. Operation is flawless and the UI is great though.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 6, 2013)

cland72 said:


> My minimus vision has been great. 8/10 with two points subtracted for what, in my opinion, is too much weight. Operation is flawless and the UI is great though.



i had the minimus vision for awhile, and that was my only complaint. it was just too heavy and bulky for me.
even though the beam wasnt perfect, i really liked it, and felt it works very well. its floody but still has some intensity for reach.
the rotary control was easy to use, and it was built very solid.


----------



## gsr (Aug 6, 2013)

I picked up a Saint a few months ago, and it has been excellent. It is heavy, as you would expect a light with 3 CR123s in it to be, but well balanced. I have also used it in the Minimus configuration, and didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a SF Minimus, the newer version with the knurled body. It's the only headlamp I have so I really can't compare it to anything. I've used it mostly for night hiking and for that it's been fine. I'd say the pros are the build quality, the UI, and the SF's service. I'd say the biggest con is the price, it's a lot, and for the amount of money you'd expect to be blown away by its specs and performance which all around could be a bit better. I'm fine with the output but think the runtimes should be better. The beam pattern doesn't bother me but the tint isn't that great. The build quality seems robust but it does make for a heavy headlamp, shrinking and shaving weight off this package would be welcomed. Overall I'm not unhappy with it I just think for the price it should be a little better. I'd rate mine 7 out of 10.


----------



## Craig K (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback so far guys ...cheers.


----------



## beamon (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a Surefire Minimus Vision, which I bought for potential emergency uses. I mostly use it for nighttime walks in my dimly lit and often rainy city and for reading in bed. For these purposes, it's great. It has a fairly uniform beam, which is especially good for reading. Although it is supposed to be a "warm" beam, I find it surprisingly bluish but still pleasant. I especially like headlamp's ease of use--a twist of the rheostatic knob turns it on, and it smoothly rolls up from the dimmest to brightest levels. Three twists of the knob gets it into SOS mode, which, who knows, might be helpful someday--and the mode is turned off with another twist. When the battery runs low, the light winks a few times in warning, and I turn it down a bit to conserve the light until it's easily possible to change the cr123 battery. I do wish the runtime were longer than it is. As for durability, while I wouldn't bumpety-bump it down concrete stairs, it seems really tough.


----------



## dougie (Aug 8, 2013)

Asking folks to rate a flashlight or a headlamp means you are always going to receive a myriad of different opnions which could well leave you more confused than before. However, my own opinion is that The Saint and Minimus are great head lamps which are often undervalued and unfortunately overpriced. The Saint in particular can use 1-3 CR123's 2 x AA alkaline batteries or 2 x AA rechargeables. This gives the Saint a versatility that is perhaps not given as much credit as it deserves? In addition the quality and reliability matched by the legendary Surefire warranty is also (IMHO) undervalued. The rotary dial is easy to use but is let down by the way the body is mounted to the plastic holder. Many people have found it almost impossible to use the rotary dial single handily without causing the headlamp to go out of alignment with whatever position you last set it at. The beam quality and the output are again good but are surpassed by cheaper alternatives from competitors. The Minimus (The Saint without a battery pack) is much easier to carry than the Saint but can only use 1 x CR123 battery which limits it's run time and usefulness in areas where CR123's may be more difficult to obtain. The Maximus is very good and avoids the pitfalls of battery availability by using a built in rechargeable battery. However, this carry's it's own problems meaning that if you run out of juice the light is useless until you can recharge it. It also has the draw back that the battery is not user serviceable meaning a warranty repair. The Maximus also is much more bulky and mounted too far forward on it's mounting bracket for many people's tastes. As I've got a Saint and Minimus and have used the Maximus I feel confident in my assertion that they are pretty reliable and well made head lamps. Are there better lights out there? Of course. However, most of the lights I'd swop my Surefires for cost a great deal more. Accordingly, I'd rate Surefire headlamps as about 8 out of 10. Hope this helps a little bit?


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Aug 8, 2013)

dougie said:


> . Many people have found it almost impossible to use the rotary dial single handily without causing the headlamp to go out of alignment with whatever position you last set it at.




There are tension screws behind the forehead pad that can be tightened to correct this. The light can even be locked in a position if desired.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...imus-Vision!&p=3966948&viewfull=1#post3966948


----------



## dougie (Aug 9, 2013)

P_A_S_1 said:


> There are tension screws behind the forehead pad that can be tightened to correct this. The light can even be locked in a position if desired.



That is true there are, but only with the later models of Minimus. AFAK the Saint and original models of Minimus don't have the tension screws to enable the body to be 'tensioned'. :shakehead


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 10, 2013)

I love my Minimus Vision, it is honestly, the best headlamp I have ever owned (I haven't owned the many though) in fact that's mine on my head <<<<<< in my avatar

I use it for everything that needs light, or more light, changing tyres, picking splinters out, taking the bin out, clipping fingernails, putting stuff in the roof - anytime I need both hands free

Its a bit bulky when stuffed in a pocket, but most headlamps in that brightness/runtime category are a similar size.
its very very easy to use, the beam is a great shape - very wide beam that doesn't cause you to continuously turn your head, it also folds up into a pocket really easily, and handles being bounced round in a pocket very well

I would like to get a Saint battery pack/strap for it, as the longer runtime and 2xAA/1,2,3xCR123 usage would be pretty handy when using it on high.

Honestly though, I EDC mine, and am thinking of buying a spare, I really do like it that much (mayb even get one for each car

One thing I didn't know (got mine second hand from EDCF BST with no instructions) is that it has an SOS mode built in
turn the light on - then turn it off,on,off,on,off,on and it will start SOS mode, and you just turn the brightness up like normal and it is it keeps blinking SOS


I have had one issue with mine, the nice soft fabric on the back started to peel off the fluffy bit that sticks to the Velcro.
i hit it with a bit of spray glue, lined it all up, waited till it set and then sewed around the edge to hold it together.


----------



## Littlelantern (Aug 10, 2013)

Last Wednesday I bought the minimus vision after a month long of consideration,and i m very satisfied with it and happy with the purchase.


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 10, 2013)

The build quality of every one I've seen has been excellent. If you like the user interface and beam shape, then I say go for it. I should add that I have not seen an AA or Vision in the flesh, but I imagine the overall quality would be the same. 

Hey recent Vision buyers: does your headlamp's beam show some of the artifacts that the earlier models had? Some people reported rings, and in a few cases they were able to see an image of the emitter itself projected in the beam. Does anyone have a similar experience? Thanks!


----------



## Littlelantern (Aug 10, 2013)

Mine minimus vision has a ringy beam too ,but I didn't notice the emitter image.i really like the warm white beam it produce.


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Littlelantern!

And thanks to Echo63!


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 10, 2013)

You can see in my pic above, the artifacts on the side around the LED.
my minimus vision is a few years old, I have had it for one, and I don't low how long the previous owner had it.
You don't see the artifacts in the beam though, there is a slight lightening and darkening in the beam when looking for it on a white wall, but actually using the light is fine.
much like the old SF L4 "Donut hole" - it was there, but you needed to be looking for it to see it


----------



## think2x (Aug 11, 2013)

beamon said:


> Three twists of the knob gets it into SOS mode, which, who knows, might be helpful someday--and the mode is turned off with another twist.



Thanks for this. I have a minimus vision which I love but I never knew it had the hidden SOS, just tried it.


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 11, 2013)

think2x said:


> Thanks for this. I have a minimus vision which I love but I never knew it had the hidden SOS, just tried it.


I've had mine a year and literally not found this out 2 weeks ago - its a perfect implementation of an SOS mode - hidden, doesn't get in the way unless you really need it.


----------



## GreySave (Aug 14, 2013)

Have the original cool design Minimus. No complaints. The run time is short on high relatively speaking, but the infitnitely variable switch allows you to select only what you need, so you cna strtech it out very well. If I am out snow shoeing through the woods at night I will often wear a second throwly headlamp rather than turning up the minimus to make up the difference. I may even switch one or the other off if its use will not be beneficial for a time. With that in mind, the weight of the Minimus does not bother me at all. The beam artifacts are there but in practical use they are not an issue for me.


----------



## J-FRAME (Oct 6, 2013)

I have had SF Minimus 123 for awhile and just bought the newer AA version as well.My favorite is the 123 but the 123 batteries are not always around so I bought the AA version as well.I like the AA version because I can use AA rechargeable ( Eneloops) and always have fresh batteries and regular AA are widely available. The AA models only con is it is a bit heavy. You get what you pay for in a Surefire a lifetime light with a warranty second to none. Nice lights.


----------



## RNDDUDE (Oct 10, 2013)

There were a spate of changes to the Minimus family in the newest generation, mostly done to resolve past user complaints, some done for appearance sake. Among them are: adding screws to the tension bar to allow adjustments, beefing up the bracket around the headband slot area for improved strength, and changing the slot shape to make headband installation easier, changing the battery compartment to being integral to the body with only a small cover cap, adding a leash to the cap so it cannot be dropped/lost, knurling both the cap and the light level knob for better grip with gloves, newer more efficient LED's and availability of a warm white emitter, making the optic surround bracket attach to the body differently so thus eliminating the visible glue line of prior models, and also reshaping that bracket so to shroud most of the prior artifacts, changes to the light knob internal O-rings and retention ring to minimize friction, and the availability of three different color filters that snap onto the body. I think that about covers them all....


----------



## jmclfrsh (Oct 16, 2013)

I pulled the trigger on a Surefire Maximus about six months ago and absolutely LOVE it. Yes, it was pricey, but I feel confident it will last me for many years to come. The magnesium body is light yet durable, the swivel up/down is handy and the UI could not be simpler. Just twist the knob to whatever amount of light is appropriate, and with 500 lumens it brings it to the table.

Mine has a really bright white light too, plenty of spill and throw too, with none of the greenish tint I was afraid might be present.

While camping on a motorcycle race weekend I discovered that my forehead got sweaty after a bit (as to be expected during a summer in Ohio) so I decided to just hang it around my neck and swivel the head up or down as needed, and it worked great! While walking around, it illuminated my path and allowed me to use both hands. Handy when walking around with a beverage and not having to hold a flashlight in the other hand all the time. 

Give that method a try sometime; I find myself using it that way quite often, probably more than placing it on my forehead as designed. It is very comfortable using it on my head as well, however, due to the padding they use.

So yes, I definitely give the Maximus a thumbs up, and I am a very picky person!


----------



## cland72 (Nov 1, 2013)

I used my Minimus Vision for at least 2-3 hours in my attic two weekends ago, then went on a camping trip in SW Texas last weekend. Only on the 2nd night of the trip, when I turned it up to high, did it finally give me a low battery flash. I'm surprised at how long it ran, especially since it was just slightly below full output when used in the attic.


----------



## pulstar (Nov 28, 2013)

After long consideration i ordered Minimus Vision and recieved it last week. Compared to original Minimus i really like the tension adjustment screws and better tint. It is jst slightly warmer than my nichia 219 dropin with the same color rendition. High output is a bit higher than 70 lumens setting on my UB3T. While it looks a bit clumsy it is really light weight and it holds position on my head really well even while trail running. Great headlamp.


----------



## mthayr (Jan 11, 2014)

GreySave said:


> The beam artifacts are there but in practical use they are not an issue for me.



I'll second this... it is definitely not a smooth beam on a white wall - but then again, how many white walls are you running into in the woods? (Hopefully none if your headlamp is working properly)


----------

